# Still Have Soft Brakes MK6



## afuzzynugget (Sep 18, 2018)

Hey everyone! So I recently brought my 2014 VW GLI to the dealer for my service. They changed the brake fluid (in addition to other things) and the brakes were soft as hell. So I had them re-bleed them. Still soft. So then they changed the brake master cylinder. And you guessed it. . still soft.:banghead:

Is there something I can do or change or check? I am done dealing with them. Thank you to anyone who can help!


----------



## johnnyk8runner (Apr 29, 2018)

Damn it sure sound like there's still air in there. 

Are they bleeding it with the scantool or just use the old pump and dump method?



Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## afuzzynugget (Sep 18, 2018)

I think they are using a tool to do it but I will ask. Can the type of fluid effect it? My car recommends DOT 4 so if they put in DOT 5 could they do anything?


----------

